# Can i just use a blower?



## grassyfras (Oct 29, 2000)

Can I just use a backpack and a push blower to do small lots? Does sweeping really pick-up debris better than a blower does?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Yep - I use a walk behind blower at my bank to push debris to the curbs then I go around with a Billy Goat vac and pick it up. Works perfectly except for the times when the wind is kicking up and then it quickly becomes counter productive.


----------



## tc21 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes. I have done a larger lot about 38,000 sq ft with just a good backpack,a scoop shovel, a push boom,a wheelbarrow and three of us. Works great. Just keep moving and making piles if the sand is heavy.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

All depends what your time is worth. The lots I sweep I do at night and I get up a lot more and save a ton of time using a sweeper. The price of the sweeper paid for it's self in one season and has given me a lot of opportunity.


----------



## grassyfras (Oct 29, 2000)

Im in the midwest. How much sand and gravel is on the lots? I wouldn't think I would need a wheelbarrow. Am I missing something about this sweeping stuff? How is it different than picking up the trash and blowing the dust and maybe some gravel in a pile?


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

grassyfras;417764 said:


> Im in the midwest. How much sand and gravel is on the lots? I wouldn't think I would need a wheelbarrow. Am I missing something about this sweeping stuff? How is it different than picking up the trash and blowing the dust and maybe some gravel in a pile?


You can use a blower and a vacuum or shovels to pick up the debris. It all depends on if it snows heavy in your area and if the snow contractors lay down roadchip for traction. Also, if your city lays down sand that tracts to parking lots.

Generally, if you're doing it partime you'll get away with less machinery, but if you do full time or more often you'll soon have a sore back and the sweepers then make a difference.
Sand does get very heavy and some of the sweepers have a dumping mechanism so you can easily put it into a dumpster or truck.

It all depends on how much work you want to do and how strong your back is...:crying:

Most full time guys can't do without many sweepers in case of breakdowns.


----------

